# Noos propose l'accès Internet le plus rapide de France



## Jean-Miche (19 Mars 2004)

Voici le lien d'un article de SVMMac , concernant Noos avec sa nouvelle offre à 2 560 Kbit/s : 

Site Internet de SVMMac 

Et un autre lien sur le site de Noos :

Site Internet de Noos 

Je suis content de mes 20 chaînes de télé, de mon modem acheté chez eux, et de mes 512 kbit/s. 
Depuis qu'ils ont fait des investissemments dans du matériel ultra performant, le débit est constant tout le temps. 
Noos est filiale d'une société US depuis lundi. C'est le même jour qu'ils ont proposé cette nouvelle offre.


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mars 2004)

'

Je serais curieux de savoir combien Noos te paie pour faire de la publicité  récurrente pour ce FAI (sans parler du contenu de nombreux autres messages de ta part) et mensongère (Noos ne proposant pas l'accès internet le plus rapide de France, et cela même si on fait abtraction des offres non grand public).

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Mars 2004)

Çà fait longtemps que tu n'étais pas intervenu dans un sujet avec moi...
Je me demandai si tu n'étais pas chez MacBidouille.

La publicité que tu dis mensongère est reprise intégralement du titre d'un article de SVMMac. Le lien est joint d'ailleurs. Il faut lire l'article.

Je ne fais pas de publicité pour Noos et encore moins récurrente. Je suis content, je dis pourquoi. 
Il y a tellement de gens qui disent du mal de Noos au profit d'autres FAI comme Free. Et des affirmations fausses la plupart du temps.
Je ne suis pas payé par Noos. Pourquoi devrais je l'être d'ailleurs. J'apporte seulement une information et elle est de taille.

Un lien pour le changement de propriétaire pour Noos :
Site Internet de 01net 

Un lien concernant Free :
Site Internet de O1net à nouveau 

Je te prouve que je n'ai rien contre Free.


----------



## maousse (19 Mars 2004)

et quel est ton argument pour justifier le double post ?

faire passer l'info, ok. la répéter tous les deux jours...


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Mars 2004)

Je me suis trompé de nom pour le lien alors que c'est SVMMac qui annonce 
la nouvelle dans le premier post.

Cet autre post est plus complet. Autant être informé complètement, tu ne crois pas.


----------



## maousse (19 Mars 2004)

pourquoi pas. Mais pourquoi pas à la suite du premier sujet (même titre, même sujet, même info...)  ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Mars 2004)

Je fais la même chose avec VPC.

Autant refaire un post ce que j'ai fait, en donnant des informations plus complètes.
Les membres de MacGe doivent être correctement avertis pour qu'ils fassent le meilleur choix possible de leur FAI.

J'ai juste repris le titre de SVMMac.


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Çà fait longtemps que tu n'étais pas intervenu dans un sujet avec moi...



Faut croire que je me lasse de tes innénarables interventions..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> Je me demandai si tu n'étais pas chez MacBidouille.



Non, et quel rapport ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> La publicité que tu dis mensongère est reprise intégralement du titre d'un article de SVMMac. Le lien est joint d'ailleurs. Il faut lire l'article.



Merci je suis au courant, et j'ai lu l'article. Ce n'est pas parce que SVM dit une connerie que ça devient pour autant vrai.



> Je ne fais pas de publicité pour Noos et encore moins récurrente.



Si.



> Je ne suis pas payé par Noos. Pourquoi devrais je l'être d'ailleurs.



Autant d'énergie dépensée sans être payé, je te trouve très altruiste...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## McBuffy (19 Mars 2004)

mais non il fait pas de la pub il a été hypnotisé... c'est la nouvelle mode


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Mars 2004)

Une comparaison entre ADSL et le cable:

http://www.01net.com/article/202776.html

Et un document sur les pings ADSL et Cable:

http://eleblanc.free.fr/indextop.php

Mon opinion est faite. Quelles différences !!!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Autant refaire un post ce que j'ai fait, en donnant des informations plus complètes.
> Les membres de MacGe doivent être correctement avertis pour qu'ils fassent le meilleur choix possible de leur FAI.



c'est dingue, tu dis ça et ya trois modos qui trouvent que ton "argument" est peu valable...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2004)

Sur les 816 messages qui sont au compteur de Jean-Miche, il y en a 70 qui contiennent le mot Noos. Évidemment, ce calcul ne prend pas en compte les messages qui parlent de Noos sans que ce nom apparaisse. Ça nous fait quand même un bon 8,5 %. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il doit être très très content de son fournisseur d'accès. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je serais curieux de savoir combien Noos te paie pour faire de la publicité  récurrente pour ce FAI


Le Gognol, il est normal qu'il ouvre un nouveau fil, la pub dans le sujet que tu cites est un peu pondérée par mes réactions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## Tiobiloute (21 Mars 2004)

Jean-miche, si on t'offre un PC (vu que tu adores VPC) et qu'on te trouve un job chez noos, vu que ce sont tes deux sujets favoris, tu nous laisse tranquille ???


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Jean-miche, si on t'offre un PC (vu que tu adores VPC) et qu'on te trouve un job chez noos, vu que ce sont tes deux sujets favoris, tu nous laisse tranquille ???



Je te remercie de tes propositions.
J'ai déjà un PC sur mon Mac grâce à VPC 6.1.1 qui me donne accès à tous les plaisirs du PC (Office, P2P, Winamp, MSN Messenger 6.1....)
Travailler chez Noos ne me tente pas. Par contre en parler sur les forums là où Noos est complétement villipandé me parait indispensable.
Mais Noos n'est ni à Montpellier ni à Londres. 
Peut être as tu accès en Angleterre au net par une filiale du groupe US qui vient de mettre la main sur Noos. Qui sait ?


----------



## Nathalex (21 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Une comparaison entre ADSL et le cable:
> http://www.01net.com/article/202776.html



L'article en question a 14 mois... Une éternité en matière de haut débit !!

Mais j'imagine que cela n'a aucune importance....


----------



## hemostick (21 Mars 2004)

Bon c fini noos là machin.

FREEBOX + FASTPATH &gt; * 

Et là tout est dit.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Mars 2004)

Bien sûr l'article de 01net n'est pas de 2004. Mais celà reste valable. Il suffit de vérifier soi-même sur le site de Grenouille avec ses testeurs permanents.

Tableau récapitulatif des pings :

Noos 640 25 ms
Noos 1280 29 ms
Noos 2560 20 ms
Neuf 512 68 ms
Neuf 1024 50 ms
Neuf 2048 49 ms
Free ADSL(dégroupage) 34 ms
Free Surf (768/160) 67 ms
Free ADSL (512) 76 ms 
Free ADSL (1024) 82 ms

Tests faits le 21/03/04 de 7h30 à 11h23 par les testeurs de Grenouille.

Bien entendu les pings changent suivant les heures. Rien de tel que de vérifier soi-même puisque les tests sont permanents:

http://eleblanc.free.fr/indextop.php

Pour les non-dégroupés, il y a des mécontents chez Free :

http://eleblanc.free.fr/indexnews.php?id_news=54

Pour les dégroupés, il y a bien entendu le fast path:

http://adsl.free.fr/admin/fast_path.html

Et un article récent sur ladsl:

http://www.01net.com/article/232680.html

Il faut tenir compte de la distance entre le DSLAM ou Multiplexeur et le domicile de labonné.Cest très clairement expliqué.
Alors que pour le cable, cest une notion qui nexiste pas.


----------



## romzzz (22 Mars 2004)

Est-tu un bot ?
Tu postes exactement les mêmes messages ici et sur MacBidouille...
J'aimerais comprendre...


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Mars 2004)

romzzz a dit:
			
		

> Est-tu un bot ?



C'est quoi un bot ?
Je ne connaissai pas MacBidouille du tout avant août de cette année. 
J'ai toujours répondu sur MacGe aux sujets concernant VPC et j'ai toujours défendu Noos.
Je le fais sur les 2 sites. Çà ne te gêne pas ?


----------



## Phuture (22 Mars 2004)

Bon ping ou pas, Noos se fout de la gueule de ses clients à plein temps (erreurs de facturation, offres super intéressantes aux nouveaux clients et rien pour les anciens, réduction du débit....)

Si Free n'était pas là, tu peux être sûr que to abonnement à Noos serait toujours à 512 K, pour la modique somme de 50 euros mensuels.


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Mars 2004)

C'est un copier-coller de la lettre de Noos aux clients
mars 2004

Waouh...
Découvrez Noosnet 2560K, loffre la plus rapide du marché !
Vous êtes déjà client Noostv, et/ou Noosnet ?
Que diriez-vous d'aller beaucoup, beaucoup plus vite, de transférer vos documents, de surfer... en un clin d'oeil ?
Pour vous, la toute nouvelle formule Noosnet 2560K est à seulement 49,90  TTC/mois.
Et si vous êtes abonné Noostv, c'est encore plus économique, puisque nous vous la proposons pour 39,90 /mois.
Et ce, sur simple réengagement d'un an.

 surfez plus vite&gt;&gt; 

Internet les yeux fermés... Et si vous alliez voir du côté  des Packs Noosnet.
Le Pack Sécurité et le Pack Contrôle Parental, deux solutions pour vous aider.
Avec le PMU, pariez en direct sur votre télévision. 
Depuis le 9 mars, suivez les courses hippiques sur la chaîne Equidia (canal 142), et pariez en direct ! 
Noos fait peau neuve
et sengage. 
Aujourdhui, Noos change ! Noos est encore plus simple, plus beau et surtout plus proche de vous.
Ce changement saccompagne dune vraie ambition pour que demain soit différent.
Nous nous engageons pour que vous profitiez sans tracas de tous les plaisirs de Noos car vraiment, « Il y a quelque chose de magique entre nous ».

Découvrez nos engagements &gt;&gt; 
Organisez vos soirées télé directement depuis noos.fr
Dorénavant, d'un seul clic, vous avez tout le programme de la soirée.
Les virus sévissent encore sur Internet
Nous vous invitons une nouvelle fois à rester extrêment prudents, notamment vis-à-vis d'adresses mails prétendument Noos.
Offrez-vous un film à la séance sur Multivision :« Daredevil », « Le mystère de la chambre jaune » 
Si vous ne les avez pas vus au cinéma, Multivision vous propose une session de rattrapage !

En savoir plus &gt;&gt;

Une question sur Noostv ou sur Noosnet ?
La nouvelle Aide en ligne vous répond immédiatement.
Et si vous préférez le papier...
Téléchargez ici votre « mémo chaînes » et vos guides Noosnet et Noostv.

Tu vois que c'est écrit. C'est aussi pour les clients. 
Pour une réduction de débit c'est plutôt une hausse qui est proposée.

Il y a eu beaucoup d'investissements faits par Noos. J'en ai un preuve:

Début des travaux d'optimisation du réseau Noosnet 
 	 
Afin de vous apporter la meilleure qualité de service, nos équipes techniques commencent à la rentrée une série d'interventions de re-dimensionnement de notre réseau pour vous assurer une plus grande stabilité de connexion.

Cette évolution progressive se fera quartier par quartier. Chaque opération occasionnera une interruption momentanée de l'accès à Noosnet sur la zone concernée : vous serez bien sûr informés avant chaque opération via :
- la rubrique Info réseaux
- le forum Espace Client de votre portail www.noos.fr

Déroulement des opérations
Ces travaux sont programmés sur un rythme hebdomadaire de façon à limiter au maximum leur impact sur votre utilisation de Noosnet. Pour chaque quartier, les travaux sont réalisés en deux étapes :
1 - mise en place de nouveaux équipements
2 - mise en service de ceux-ci

*Après cette deuxième intervention, votre secteur bénéficiera d'une stabilité de connexion accrue.* 

*Pour les joueurs en réseau, cette opération se traduira par une amélioration des pings.* 

Votre satisfaction demeure notre objectif premier, et nos techniciens sont déjà à pied d'uvre pour l'atteindre. Rendez-vous donc régulièrement sur le forum Espace Client et dans la rubrique Info réseaux de votre portail noos.fr, pour savoir quand les travaux interviendront près de chez vous.

D'où les résultats de maintenant pour les pings et la stabilité.
Te signaler que je n'ai jamais eu d'erreurs de facturation chez Noos.


----------



## Nikopol87 (22 Mars 2004)

Un ROBOT sur MACGÉ !!


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Mars 2004)

J'ai voyagé aussi.
Edimbourg est magnifique.


----------



## KoMoDoo (23 Mars 2004)

Saint Noos priez pour nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





concernant le  _Découvrez Noosnet 2560K, loffre la plus rapide du marché ! _ , j'ai comme un doute !

Mais je ne souhaite pas entrer dans la polémique du plus gros ko/s alors je me tais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content de te voir heureux de ton FAI, c'est bien là le principal


----------



## Phuture (23 Mars 2004)

&gt;Aujourdhui, Noos change ! Noos est encore plus simple, &gt;plus beau et surtout plus proche de vous.
&gt;Ce changement saccompagne dune vraie ambition pour que &gt;demain soit différent.

Ils ne nous avaient pas déja promis de changer lors du changement de nom ????
Franchement, chez Noos, ils sont super forts pour attirer de nouveaux clients, et après tu n'es plus bon qu'à raquer comme un con.


----------



## benjamin (23 Mars 2004)

Noos s'engage pour votre satisfaction, bla bla, répondre à vos mails, bla bla.
Mail envoyé mercredi dernier, toujours pas de réponse.
Toujours pas de réponse - sinon l'accusé de réception - à ma lettre recommandée de demande de résiliation datant du 29 décembre 2003.
Les deux mois de préavis sont largement passés.
Quelle bande d'amateurs/arnaqueurs.


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2004)

bon allez je rentre dans la danse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh jean mimi, ca me faire rire tes posts on dirait le commercial de chez noos qui sait pas s'y prendre et du coup se prends des revers dans tous les sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et en plus au lieu de dire mea culpa
non, tu en rajoutes une couche 
alors c'est sur du coup tout le monde te tombes dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est bien ca me fait vraiment rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









en plus depuis le debut noos a pas eu bonne reputation , alors c'est pas jean mimi 
(il y a rapport avec jean pascal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui va changer quelquechose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais continue comme ça s'il te plait ca me divertit beaucoup


----------



## Zède (23 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on dirait le commercial de chez noos qui sait pas s'y prendre et du coup se prends des revers dans tous les sens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jean-Claude Dus avec un D comme Dus...


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Mars 2004)

En complèment de mon message concernant les investissements de Noos, voici un copier-coller d'un article paru sur 01net :

*Noos investit plus de 1 MdF pour développer Noosnet* 

Juliette Fauchet, Internet Professionnel, le 01/12/2000 à 00h00

L'opérateur déploie une boucle optique autour de Paris et plusieurs boucles secondaires quartier par quartier.

De 2001 à 2002, Noos investira plus de 1 MdF (152,45 Meuros) dans la mise en place d'une boucle optique autour de Paris et de plusieurs boucles secondaires implantées quartier par quartier. Objectif : faire évoluer l'architecture en étoile du réseau câblé Noosnet vers une architecture en boucle, plus sécurisée. Destiné au grand public et aux TPE, ce réseau s'apprête à transporter de la voix, de l'internet à hauts débits et de la vidéo numérique. 

Une nouvelle technologie
De tels échanges d'informations ne se feront pas sans un nouveau standard de transfert de données sur le câble, que l'opérateur teste actuellement à Orléans. Baptisé Docsis (Data Over Cable Service Interface Specification) , il offre un débit de 512 kbit/s sur HTTP et de 2 Mbit/s sur FTP. Il devrait être disponible dans toutes les grandes villes françaises courant 2001 et opérationnel sur l'ensemble du réseau Noosnet d'ici à 2 ans.  

Celà confirme ce que je disai. Les chiffres sont plus parlants. Entre temps les débits ont considérablement augmenté puisque l'on est à 2560 kbit/s.


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2004)

oui encore une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trop bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



attention les reactions... vont arriver


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2004)

errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui encore une
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elles arrivent !!!!

En complèment de mon précédent message :

*Noos implante Docsis pour améliorer son offre IP* 

Philippe Pélaprat, 01 Réseaux, le 01/11/2001 à 00h00


En complément d'importants travaux d'infrastructure, la branche câble du groupe Suez met en place la norme Docsis sur l'ensemble de ses réseaux. Ce choix autorise l'amélioration de l'offre Internet et prépare l'arrivée de la téléphonie sous protocole IP.

Noos relance progressivement son offre Internet en préparant l'avènement de nouveaux services IP. L'opérateur a d'abord effectué des travaux afin d'améliorer les performances de son réseau en matière de transmission de données. *Ce chantier se poursuit et prend une nouvelle dimension depuis la prise de contrôle par Noos des infrastructures que France Télécom lui a cédées* en même temps qu'il se retirait du tour de table. 


Il a été décidé de remodeler l'architecture de tous les sites Noos selon le principe du réseau hybride (HFC, Hybrid fiber-coaxial) , en déployant une nouvelle dorsale métropolitaine à hauts débits ; et en SDH, pour desservir des boucles optiques primaires et secondaires, qui elles-mêmes alimentent des branches en câble coaxial desservant des grappes d'environ cinq cents abonnés. Pour améliorer le trafic de données qui doit, à terme, supporter les services IP, dont le téléphone, Noos a aussi choisi d'implémenter *la norme Docsis* (Data over cable service interface specification) en complément du DCLP (Data cable link protocol) , de Motorola, actuellement utilisé. Docsis a été développé aux États-Unis par un consortium de câblo-opérateurs (Comcast, Time Warner Cable, TCI, Cox, etc.) avec le soutien du Cable Labs, l'organisme de R&amp;D commun aux acteurs de ce secteur. Cette initiative a été approuvée en mars 1998 comme standard par l'UIT. 


Docsis contre Davic
La norme Docsis met en oeuvre divers protocoles éprouvés : Time Division Multiplex, pour la couche physique descendante ; IEEE 802.2 (Ethernet), pour la liaison de données ; IP, pour la couche réseau ; TCP ou UDP, pour le transport ; et TDMA, pour le flux numérique montant. La couche Media Access Control (MAC) différencie le régime des voies montantes (abonné vers tête de réseau) de celui des voies descendantes (tête de réseau vers abonné), ce qui, selon les promoteurs de la norme, donne au câblo-opérateur une plus grande souplesse en termes d'allocation de ressources et de niveaux de services offerts aux abonnés. C'est ce point qui semble avoir fait pencher la direction technique de Noos en faveur de Docsis, ou plutôt d'EuroDocsis, la version compatible avec les spécifications du DVB, qui a réussi à s'imposer face au standard européen concurrent, Davic. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faudra attendre la version 1.1 de Docsis pour que cette norme donne la pleine dimension de ses performances, notamment pour les services de téléphonie sur IP. *Cette évolution offre plusieurs avantages comme des niveaux de qualité de service et de débits constants garantis*  qui permettent de moduler le débit disponible pour chaque abonné en fonction des services qu'il désire. Les clients de Noos auront bientôt un petit aperçu de ces possibilités puisqu'ils pourront passer d'une classe de service Nossnet à une autre sans changer de modem.  

L'un des avantages majeur de cette norme (Docsis) est, en effet, le nombre d'intervenants présents sur ce marché (tous les grands noms de l'électronique et de l'informatique) et l'interopérabilité des produits que l'abonné professionnel, mais aussi le particulier, peut acquérir dans le commerce spécialisé.


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2004)

c'est exprès, ce foutage de gueule ? Merci de garder tes  _news_ pour toi, on se passera de ces nouvelles _fraiches._

(n'empêche, avec ces petits rappels, on voit que noos tient tous ses engagements à long terme, belle publicité)


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> (n'empêche, avec ces petits rappels, on voit que noos tient tous ses engagements à long terme, belle publicité)



Je ne fais que rétablir la vérité sur mon FAI dont je n'ai pas du tout à me plaindre et qui la plupart du temps est dénigré.

Je suis content de voir que mes explications -et celle du groupe Tests- contrebalancent ces insinuations presque calomnieuses qui fleurissent sur Noos dans les forums.

Il n'y a pas de foutage de gueule: autant expliquer avec des documents qui démontrent les efforts financiers et techniques de Noos avant son rachat par le groupe US.
D'ailleurs les pings sont là pour le prouver.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> ces insinuations presque calomnieuses qui fleurissent sur Noos dans les forums.


Que ceux qui n'ont pas suivi les nombreux sujets où Jean-Miche défend Noos en dépit du bon sens aillent faire un tour par là. À cette époque, les serveurs de courriels de Noos ne fonctionnaient que médiocrement et tous les abonnés en pâtissaient. Pour Jean-Miche tout allait bien et c'était bien le seul (le veinard).

À+

P.S. Je n'aime guère les gens qui prétendent que leurs interlocuteurs sont des calomniateurs même avec des « presque ».


----------



## KoMoDoo (23 Mars 2004)

Allez allez, on se moque pas.... Jean-Miche on est très content de lire tes news qui ont à peine 3 ans, et on adore Noos.

Tu as fait le meilleur choix avec ce FAI, et on va tous te rejoindre dans les prochains jours (sans camisole toutefois, nous on fait semblant).

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai un peu faim, vais me faire une salade de bonzaï avec une ptite sauce façon cacolac.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À cette époque, les serveurs de courriels de Noos ne fonctionnaient que médiocrement et tous les abonnés en pâtissaient. Pour Jean-Miche tout allait bien et c'était bien le seul (le veinard)..



J'ai une version de FAXstf à jour et un autre FAI pour le RTC. Faîtes comme moi. Je n'ai pas eu à subir complètement comme d'autres ce désagrément suite à l'attaque de virus et de spam des serveurs de Noos.
Tout est expliqué ici :

Site Internet de 01net

Juste signaler que par rapport à l'article de journal, Noos a fait paraitre des communiqués sur son site, comme il le fait couramment en cas de problèmes ponctuels. Bilbo renvoie sur un lien des forums de MacGe
à ce sujet. Et puis moi, j'ai demandé que quelqu'un de Noos passe. Et il est passé gratuitement. 
Je ne râle pas en n'appellant pas la hot-line comme certains intervenants à la discussion (c'est cher....). La hotline m'a aidé à rétablir ma messagerie .
J'ai même donné le truc que m'avait donné la hotline de Noos pour réparer.

Il y a des gens qui ne font qu'attaquer Noos pour d'autres FAI bien évidemment.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Mars 2004)

KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Allez allez, on se moque pas.... Jean-Miche on est très content de lire tes news qui ont à peine 3 ans, et on adore Noos.



Des investissement aussi importants ne se font pas  du jour au lendemain. Les nouvelles parlent du démarrage des investissements. Il n'y a plus de réseau en étoile chez Noos, contrairement à ce que certains disent.

"De 2001 à 2002, Noos investira plus de 1 MdF (152,45 Meuros) dans la mise en place d'une boucle optique autour de Paris et de plusieurs boucles secondaires implantées quartier par quartier. Objectif : faire évoluer l'architecture en étoile du réseau câblé Noosnet vers une architecture en boucle, plus sécurisée. Destiné au grand public et aux TPE, ce réseau s'apprête à transporter de la voix, de l'internet à hauts débits et de la vidéo numérique. " 

Je suis content enfin de t'avoir convaincu. Au fait quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2004)

ah ah ah mais comment j'ai pu rater tout ces merveilleux post de jean pascal, pardon jean mimi, mais c'est vrai alors noos c'est bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



roooo la la mais je savais pas , on me l'avais pas dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ca ma rapelle des sketch des nuls a leur grande epoque
genre le ccc 
jean machin continue s'il te plait
mes zigmatics te remercient


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mars 2004)

Vous avez entendu ce silence ? C'est beau non ?

'+


----------



## Tiobiloute (24 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie de tes propositions.
> J'ai déjà un PC sur mon Mac grâce à VPC 6.1.1 qui me donne accès à tous les plaisirs du PC (Office, P2P, Winamp, MSN Messenger 6.1....)



Ben quand j'ai eu mon iMac, j'étais très content de me débarrasser des plaisirs du PC (Plantage, Interface dégueulasse ...) Pour ta gouverne, sous Mac il y a iTunes qui est quand même mieux que WinAmp, quand au P2P, tu as entendu parler de LimeWire ou Acqlite ? Winamp aussi est dispo sous Mac ....... Quand à office, je te rappelle que le premier du nom a été dévellopé pour le Mac (ce qui a permis à Micro$oft de créer Windobe avec le code source de Mac OS)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Peut être as tu accès en Angleterre au net par une filiale du groupe US qui vient de mettre la main sur Noos. Qui sait ?



Je suis rentré d'UK il y a un mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'y retourne quand j'aurai ma majorité (donc dans 2 ans)  à moins que je trouve un moyen de faire ma première et ma terminale au Lycée français de Londres


----------



## Nikopol87 (24 Mars 2004)

En tout cas c marrant a lire !
Jean Miche, Edi c trop beau c vrai...


----------



## Tiobiloute (24 Mars 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c marrant a lire !



Qu'est ce qui est si marrant ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La mauvaise foi de notre camarade Jean Miche ?




			
				Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Edi c trop beau c vrai...



C'est quoi Edi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c Edinburgh ?


----------



## Nikopol87 (25 Mars 2004)

Ben vi Edi c Edinburgh...pardon


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2004)

mah non edi et edinnbrah
alors faut le faire a l'ecossaise


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (25 Mars 2004)

Ptain c'est marrant, au début de ce message, je me disais:

"Ah ils sont vaches les modos de MacG, ils cassent un gars qui est juste content et qui le dit !"

Parce que moi j'aime bien des fois dire que je suis content dans les forums, vu qu'en general on fait que critiquer des tas de trucs.

Mais vu la suite du mail, franchement, Jean-Miche, va loin loin loin ...

Je sais pas si tu comprends bien. Tes arguments, on s'en bat les bobbles avec des portes-fenetre, parce que quand on repete un truc 132 fois a quelqu'un, la premiere chose qu'il fait, c'est chercher a te casser ! ALORS LAISSE TOMBER !

Va faire de la pub chez MacPlus plutot tiens.
(j'ai le droit de dire ca ?)


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (25 Mars 2004)

Ouaaaah j'avais pas vu que y'avait TROIS PAGES !! mais il est completement taré lui !

Euh Jean-Miche, tu sais, tu -es- complètement taré. Reellement. Enfin j'veux dire, meme moi j'ai jamais fait autant de pub pour Apple.

Ou alors, t'es vachté bien payé.


----------



## KoMoDoo (25 Mars 2004)

J'avais pas osé le dire comme ça, mais ça m'avait traversé l'esprit aussi


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Hero] Ouaaaah j'avais pas vu que y'avait TROIS PAGES !! mais il est completement taré lui !
> Euh Jean-Miche, tu sais, tu -es- complètement taré.
> Ou alors, t'es vachté bien payé.



Le taré n'est pas celui qu'on croit.
Et je ne suis pas payé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2004)

nous nous excusons Jean-Mi


----------



## kamkil (26 Mars 2004)

Franchement je pense qu'on devrait *tous* remercier Jean-Miche pour nous faire autant marrer en lisant ses posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens ça me rappelle un certain SMG ce genre de thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En attendant le meilleur FAI c'est free quand on a de la chance et c'est encore plus valable quand on est en dégroupé avec 5,5Mbit (suffit de prendre l'option TV et de pas l'utiliser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour 30 euros. Je suis pas chez eux, comme quoi! Bientot ptet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le truc c'est que noos ils sont *nul part* comparé aux lignes ADSL et même comparé aux lignes dégroupées qui s'accroissent de plus en plus pour notre plus grand débit et notre plus petite facture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rhaaa, vive l'année prochaine que je change de FAI pour mutiplier mon débit par 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Au passage Jean-Miche, ya mlmac, bittorent et carracho sur mac pour faire ce que tu fais sur VPC en gaspillant du temps proc que tu ferais mieux de donner à MacBibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## hemostick (26 Mars 2004)

Et puis tiens pour en rajouter une couche

Freeboîte

15 de ping (et encore si j'étais un parigo j'aurais 6)
~520 ko/s down / 36+ ko/s up

ouned quoi, ouned.


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2004)

moi je sais pas pour vous
mais un post de jean miche (fais y gaffe dailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
moi le matin ca me rends heureux
c'est comme la connerie du jour
ca fait rire, serieux c'est vrai, ca fait vraiment rire
on sait meme plus le sujet du post tellement on s'en fout
mais on y revient parceque...
ca fait du bien de rigoler franchement


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> En attendant le meilleur FAI c'est free



Que du bonheur pour tout le monde, tu crois ???? Il y a aussi une association des mécontents de FREE :

Site Internet de FreeKs


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2004)

Il y a aussi une association des mécontents de Noos qui, d'expérience, sont bien plus mécontents que les Freeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noos n'entretient pas son réseau (par exemple)


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une association des mécontents de Noos qui, d'expérience, sont bien plus mécontents que les Freeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luccas existe depuis longtemps. Mais Noos a un nouvel actionnaire et de taille.
Concenant Free, voici un copier-coller d'un article de 01net

*(Mise à jour) Free accepte sous condition de dédommager ses clients* 

Arnaud Devillard, 01net., le 17/12/2003 à 18h39

Sous la pression de l'association Familles de France, le FAI s'engage à rembourser les internautes capables de détailler les préjudices qu'ils ont subis.

Mise à jour : Free pointilleux sur le dédommagement des mécontents 
La montée au créneau, mi-décembre, de l'association Familles de France a semble-t-il fait son effet : Free compte dédommager ceux de ses clients qui se débattent avec des problèmes de connexion. Mais pas n'importe comment. 
Le FAI demande aux consommateurs de décrire en détail les dysfonctionnements constatés, leur fréquence et leur durée, et de préciser s'ils veulent résilier leur abonnement ou seulement être remboursés des échéances prélevées quand le service était défaillant. Le tout par lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception. 
Les clients peuvent également demander le remboursement des frais de hotline, toujours sur justificatif (facture téléphonique), ou de connexion au bas-débit en guise d'accès à Internet de secours. 
Une procédure pas très souple, mais qui permettra à Free de faire le tri entre les internautes confrontés à de réels problèmes et ceux qui veulent en profiter pour le quitter sans payer les frais de résiliation. Familles de France, elle, pourra opposer à Free les accusés de réception si aucune amélioration n'est constatée. 


*Précédente parution le 24/11/2003 * 

Les clients de Free appelés à suspendre leurs mensualités
L'association Familles de France reproche au FAI les problèmes de connexion et de service non délivré. Elle conseille aux abonnés de suspendre leur autorisation de prélèvement mensuel. 


Familles de France ne fait pas dans le détail. En réponse aux connexions ADSL erratiques fournies par Free, l'association de consommateurs conseille ni plus ni moins aux abonnés de suspendre l'autorisation bancaire de prélèvement jusqu'à ce que la situation se normalise. 


Dans un communiqué publié mi-novembre, Familles de France semble bien remontée : « Free fait l'autruche » , « Free feint d'ignorer le problème » , « comportement scandaleux » , « clients abusés » ... Sur la foi de témoignages recueillis depuis avril-mai, l'association soulève trois points noirs : des délais de raccordement (dix jours à trois semaines) non respectés, des déconnexions « intempestives » sans « explication ou assistance ni le moindre remboursement en dédommagement », et un déficit d'information sur les problèmes dus au dégroupage. 


En guise d'explication, Free rappele une fois de plus la lourdeur de la procédure pour faire passer un abonné de France Telecom à un opérateur alternatif. « Nous remboursons les prélèvements indûment faits, sur présentation de la facture. Quant aux problèmes, nous les faisons remonter jusqu'à France Telecom quand il s'agit de problèmes de câblage. » 


Une négociation est prévue
Familles de France recevrait pourtant encore dix e-mails de plainte par jour, sans compter le courrier classique. Dans l'histoire, l'association reproche aussi à Free de n'avoir pas répondu à une lettre qu'elle lui aurait envoyée, le 15 septembre, et évoquant tous ces problèmes. Free veut bien reconnaître que le courrier a pu se perdre, mais s'étonne quand même : « Ils n'ont pas cherché à entrer en contact avec nous de façon plus poussée. » 


Au-delà de ces petits problèmes avec le facteur, Familles de France espère obtenir un dédommagement des abonnés. « Soit les consommateurs font une simple demande de remboursement, parce que la connexion est finalement revenue ; soit, pour ceux qui ne voient pas le bout du tunnel, ils font une demande de résiliation et suspendent le prélèvement », détaille Carole Oudart, responsable du secteur consommation. Cela afin d'éviter que Free ne ponctionne aussitôt les frais de résiliation. 


Le conseil laisse perplexe le FAI : « Ce n'est pas une bonne démarche parce que, d'abord, cela donne lieu à une facturation de la banque, et, en plus, cela fera intervenir une société de recouvrement derrière. » 


Le FAI et l'association ont semble-t-il convenu de se rencontrer, mais aucune date n'est encore fixée. « Si cette négociation n'aboutit à rien , explique Carole Oudart, il y a des chances qu'on arrive à l'étape judiciaire. Mais nous ne sommes pas procéduriers, notre but principal étant d'obtenir le remboursement des consommateurs. »


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2004)

pfff jean mimi tu me gache mon plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vrai ca les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures et ca quand meme... c'et long
moi je suis tout deçu, c'et vrai jaimais bien rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps: jean mimi le dit a personne mais je suis sur free depuis 4 ans avec 3 sites internet et ca marche tres tres bien, mais chuuuut


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2004)

Non, Jean-Miche n'est pas un commercial de Noos. Pourquoi ?
Le commercial de Noos avec lequel j'ai discuté hier (dans une agence), lorsque j'ai achevé ma résiliation, m'a clairement dit que Noos était à la rue pour Internet. Trop cher, pas assez rapide, image déplorable du câble et de leur entreprise. De plus, dans le grand public, le haut débit rime maintenant uniquement avec l'ADSL (ce qui n'est pas le cas en Allemagne ou aux US, par exemple). Tout le monde parle de l'ADSL, veut avoir l'ADSL. Personne n'est intéressé par le câble. C'est comme ça. Les demandes de résiliation qui affluent (sur sa feuille d'activité, il y avait plein de petits carrés) n'en sont qu'une conséquence. C'est bête, parce que la bataille du haut débit se joue clairement entre 2003 et 2004. Noos, c'était bien en 1998.
D'ailleurs, lui-même est chez Free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cela m'a fait plaisir de l'entendre.
Il m'a aussi dit que si beaucoup gardaient la télé, c'était pour avoir toutes les chaînes en les piratant. Un beau tableau, je vous dis.
Allez, il faut que j'aille lui rendre mon vieux modem Motorola aujourd'hui.

Et puis je déclare que désormais, les forums soutiennent officiellement Free, contre Noos


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Le commercial de Noos avec lequel j'ai discuté hier (dans une agence), lorsque j'ai achevé ma résiliation, m'a clairement dit que Noos était à la rue pour Internet. Trop cher, pas assez rapide, image déplorable du câble et de leur entreprise.
> D'ailleurs, lui-même est chez Free
> 
> 
> ...



Noos a un nouvel actionnaire puissant. Voilà le site du groupe en Europe:

Site Internet de UGC en Europe 

Quand un groupe rachète une entreprise, il y a toujours un état des lieux du personnel qui y travaille. Et il peut y avoir des départs quand on ne fait pas correctement son travail. Tu ne crois pas????

Néammoins, dès le 1er jour du rachat les offres ont été changées. 
Et c'est grâce à la nouvelle norme Docsis et à ces nouveaux modems Docsis que Noos peut proposer 2560 kbit/s.
Tu penses bien que les débits vont suivre puisque sur le site de UGC dont j'ai donné le lien, ils font déjà du 10 Mbit/s.

Ton vieux modem Motorola ne permet que d'aller jusqu'à 512 kbit/s.

La tendance est effectivement de soutenir Free sur les forums. Vendre est bien, encore faut-il que l'intendance suive. Çà n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.


----------



## Bilbo (26 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> La tendance est effectivement de soutenir Free sur les forums.


Disons, pour être précis, que aujourd'hui c'est un bon point de référence pour faire des comparaisons.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Vendre est bien, encore faut-il que l'intendance suive. Çà n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.


Ben voyons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tiens, je vais en rajouter une couche.

Un de mes amis a été chez Noos pendant trois ans. À la fin 2003 ça devenait insupportable comme chacun sait. La hotline qui raconte des histoires et les techniciens débordés qui ne pouvait régler le problème puisque tout le réseau était en cause. Au début, je disais à mon client de patienter puisque tous les FAI toussent à un moment ou à un autre. Au bout d'un mois les choses n'avaient pas vraiment évolué. Résiliation de l'abonnement et passage chez ... Free (pour l'instant, ça roule tout seul). Bien sûr on a voulu faire jouer la clause d'interruption du service. On a dit à Noos que des vitesses de mise en ligne de 20 o/s (je n'ai pas oublié le "k") nous empêchaient de travailler. On nous a répondu que ce n'était pas une interruption de services. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors tes « encore faut-il que l'intendance suive ». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai d'autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Nikopol87 (26 Mars 2004)

Nan y a pas a dire c poilant qd meme...et si on se jetait d trucs?


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes amis a été chez Noos pendant trois ans. À la fin 2003 ça devenait insupportable comme chacun sait. La hotline qui raconte des histoires et les techniciens débordés qui ne pouvait régler le problème puisque tout le réseau était en cause. Au début, je disais à mon client de patienter puisque tous les FAI toussent à un moment ou à un autre. Au bout d'un mois les choses n'avaient pas vraiment évolué. Résiliation de l'abonnement et passage chez ... Free (pour l'instant, ça roule tout seul)



Tout allait bien chez Noos fin 2003, avec tous les investissements qu'ils ont fait. 
Si c'est ton ami-client, je ne suis pas étonné qu'il soit chez FREE.

Noos vient de changer d'actionnaire et les offres de très haut débit - comme celle à 2560 kbit/s déjà existante - ne devraient pas tarder avec le temps.

Juste de dire qu'avec ma connexion à 512 kbit/s, j'ai pratiquement toujours entre 50 et 60 ko/s en région parisienne.
Ce sont peut être les cigognes qui font que le débit est plus mauvais en Alsace ....


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2004)

suite aux attaques sournoises et repetée de jean miche (rien que ca deja menfin bon) j'ai le regret de vous annoncer la pollution du forum internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et jean miche c'est pas gentil de poster pour remonter le topic   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TOUT LE MONDE SE FOUT DE NOOS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



compris la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? !
serieux on s'en fout

c'est un forum pour aider les gens a résoudre les problemes et autres mésaventure dans leur univers MAC
pas ton p*£^+à9 de noos dont tout le monde se fout
c'est vrai 4 pages sur ta boos on s'EN FOUT 
c'est vrai tu me fais plus rire


----------



## Zanzi (26 Mars 2004)

100 pour cent d'accord avec naas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il devient trop lourd le jean miche avec ses pages a rallonge sur noos, on fini par s'en lasser d'autant que ce sont presque toujours les memes arguments qui reviennent


----------



## McBuffy (26 Mars 2004)

Il a que trouver toutes les réponses aux problèmes  ici et ensuite il pourra faire un tour  chez eux.


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (26 Mars 2004)

Make him burn.
Allez les modos, ca a assez duré - ce type a pété un RJ-45 ... il parle d'un actionnaire comme si c'était le messie qui était venu sauver son petit univers virtuel.
Jean-Miche, fais toi une pause et demande toi si ce que tu fais sert vraiment a quelque chose. Et a quelque chose de plus interessant que de promouvoir un pauvre FAI dans un petit forum d'un petit site d'un petit pays d'un petit monde.

Au lieu de gaspiller ta capacité a faire de la pub pour une stupidité pareille, tu voudrais pas faire de la pub pour que tout le monde ait accès a une vie normale ? Arrêter le terrorisme ?

Tu sais, des trucs utiles, quoi !

Parce que la, tu sers vraiment a rien.


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Mars 2004)

Sont ce les cigognes qui faisaient diminuer le débit de Noos en Alsace ????

En tout cas, les nouvelles offres de Noos (donc 2560 kbit/s) avec le nouvel actionnaire sont valables aussi à Strasbourg. C'est utile de le faire savoir aussi. Tu ne crois pas ?

Quant au pauvre FAI, il fait partie désormais d'un grand groupe US mondial de cable qui est lui est très riche et qui a sans doute les moyens et techniques et financiers que n'avaient pas forcément Suez.

Quand au terrorisme, l'Europe vient de nommer quelqu'un pour s'en occuper.

Au fait c'est quoi un RJ 45 ? Je connais juste le RJ 11 ?
T'es vraiment très technique.


----------



## Nathalex (27 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est quoi un RJ 45 ? T'es vraiment très technique.



Je crois qu'il est temps de retourner potasser les 01 Informatique et Micro Hebdo


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (27 Mars 2004)

En tout cas, j'en ai rien a carrer.

Non, je ne crois pas qu'il soit utile de préciser que les offres de Noos (et inutile de préciser son débit - on s'en fout) sont accessibles a Strasbourg.

En fait, on est tous en train de se foutre de ta gueule, donc peu importe ce que tu dis, ca risque de pas nous toucher du tout. En fait, ca risque pas. Ca nous touche pas du tout.

Le pauvre FAI ne fait partie que d'un pauvre groupe mondial d'une petite planète qui a du mal a tenir debout. Pourquoi se soucier de tes conneries ? elle n'interessent personne.

[j'édite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Zanzi (27 Mars 2004)

moi jean miche, avec ses messages répetitifs, il me fait penser a tous ces commerciaux qui s'acharnent bec et ongle pour essayer de vous vendre leur camelote, on a beau leur dire 1 fois,2 fois,3fois... qu'on est pas interesser..non ces messieurs persistent et s'enfoncent dans leurs conneries..tu crois jean miche qu'avec tes methodes d'harcelement commercial tu donnes un sens a ta vie? enfin je ne suis pas la pour faire des lecons de moral et je respecte les commerciaux (ils font leur metier) mais au bout d'un moment il faut cesser de prendre les gens pour des imbeciless et saches que toute ta vaisselle sur noos tu peut la remballer, ca n'interesses personne...et vraiment personne

L'intelligence, c'est comme les parachutes quand on a pas on s'ecrase..Pierre Desproges


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On a dit à Noos que des vitesses de mise en ligne de 20 o/s (je n'ai pas oublié le "k") nous empêchaient de travailler. On nous a répondu que ce n'était pas une interruption de services



 Il y avait des petits malins qui installaient des serveurs alors que c'était interdit. D'où des débits faibles et pour cause. Mais, il y a eu une chasse importante aux serveurs. Le débit s'en est ressenti, tout en faisant des investissements importants. 
Les débits dont tu parles n'étaient pas du à Noos.

A priori, le site de la Grenouille que j'ai donné pour les pings a des problèmes techniques provisoires. Je redonne le lien :
Site Internet de la Grenouille 

Juste te dire qu'avec les nouvelles offres de Noos, pour 39,90  tu as le net à 2560 kbit/s et le forfait télé Magic (choix de 100 chaines).
Mais il y a Noos Découverte pour la TV (choix de 50 chaînes) qui est moins cher de 10 .

Tu sais ce sont des offres intéressantes pour celui qui a besoin de débit, d'un bon ping et de chaines de télé.

pour 1280 kbit/s  29,90  avec la TV
pour 640 kbit/s  19,90  avec la TV

L'offre est accéssible aux anciens abonnés. Je reçois la lettre de Noos tous les mois et c'est précisé.
Elle est disponible sur Paris + RP, Toulon et Strasbourg.

Jai 512 kbit/s normalement je devrais avoir 64 ko/s et en pratique jai entre 50 et 60 ko/s. Puisque 1 octet = 8 bits.
Celui qui prend la nouvelle offre Noos à 2560 kbit/s devrait avoir théoriquement 320 ko/s. Si je conserve mes débits réels en proportion, en pratique il devrait avoir entre 250 ko/s et 300 ko/s.
Ce qui est un très bon débit.

Définition du cable par 01net et même de l'ADSL, par autre lien. 

Site Internet de 01net


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Mars 2004)

Ce qui est certain, c'est que grâce aux différentes versions de VPC, Jean-Miche maîtrise parfaitement le "couper-coller"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il arrive même à le faire sur deux forums différents voire même, sur deux sites différents... Quel exploit...

Mais comme dans la "vraie vie"... les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont souvent les meilleurs


----------



## Zanzi (27 Mars 2004)

Je reve il nous remet ça le jean miche

C'est a croire qu'il doit vraiment s'embeter dans la vie ce pauv' garçon


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait des petits malins qui installaient des serveurs alors que c'était interdit. D'où des débits faibles et pour cause. Mais, il y a eu une chasse importante aux serveurs.



Le fait d'interdire de mettre une machine en serveur fait justement partie des aberrations et limitations contestables chez Noos. Tous les opérateurs (Free, entre autre) n'interdisent pas forcément de faire un serveur et laissent leurs clients *libres* de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec leur bande passante. Ce n'est pas être "un petit malin" que de mettre une machine en serveur, c'est en avoir besoin, tout simplement. Ce n'est en aucun cas une activité illégale. J'ajoute que la définition d'un machine en serveur reste de toute façon floue, il suffit par exemple de mettre ne route un P2P pour devenir un serveur de fichiers parmi d'autres.



> Jai 512 kbit/s normalement je devrais avoir 64 ko/s et en pratique jai entre 50 et 60 ko/s. Puisque 1 octet = 8 bits.



Et bien tu as un débit de merde. J'ai le 512 kbits et j'atteins sans problème 64 ko/s. Ah au fait, je suis chez Noos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon à part ça vu que ça vire quasiment au délire psychiatrique et que ça énerve tout le monde, c'est peut être pas la peine d'aller plus loin. Le mieux serait je pense de ne plus répondre à toutes ces aberrations, et que ces messages qui attisent tant l'envie irrésistible de lui voler dans les plumes soient modérés.

'+


----------



## Bilbo (27 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait des petits malins qui installaient des serveurs alors que c'était interdit. D'où des débits faibles et pour cause.


Ton interprétation est inexacte. Lorsqu'on met cinq heures, montre en main, pour mettre un PDF de 1,4 Mo sur un serveur FTP, j'apelle ça un débit désastreux. Et quand on a à nouveau recours aux coursiers parce que mettre les gros « Bon à tirer » en ligne est devenu impossible, j'appelle ça un préjudice.

Quant aux cigognes, enfin une explication crédible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un dernier mot Jean-Miche, je ne répondrai plus à tes messages, ce serait par trop fatiguant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À l'inverse, si tu ouvres d'autres sujets sur Noos, je me ferai un plaisir de mettre des liens vers les nombreux fils où tu t'es illustré jusqu'alors.

Salutations.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas ton p*£^+à9 de noos dont tout le monde se fout
> c'est vrai 4 pages sur ta boos on s'EN FOUT
> c'est vrai tu me fais plus rire





			
				Zanzi a dit:
			
		

> 100 pour cent d'accord avec naas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous êtes pas obligé de lire non plus, vous pouvez même décider d'ignorer Jean-Miche.


----------



## KoMoDoo (27 Mars 2004)

Vous n'avez pas compris que Jean-Miche est un eggdrop de la première génération ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tout automatique, si vous dites "NOOS", alors il répond un truc formaté avec un pauvre lien dedans.

Si vous dites "DEBIT", il vous ressort des news fraiches d'il y a 2 ans.

Si vous dites "HOPITAL SAINT ANNE", il vous répond "c'est là que j'habite".

Jean-Miche, je crois que le FBI a installé un satellite dans ton modem à l'insu de ton plein gré. Tous les concurrents de Noos sont contre toi, prends garde dans la rue de pas tomber sur Free derrière un arbre ou Wanadoo planqué sur un toit. Ils te regardent, ne te retourne pas ou tu seras perdu.


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Mars 2004)

KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Si vous dites "HOPITAL SAINT ANNE", il vous répond "c'est là que j'habite".


 Mais tu habites Paris et l'Hopital est à Paris. Moi je suis boulonnais.



			
				KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Tous les concurrents de Noos sont contre toi, prends garde dans la rue de pas tomber sur Free derrière un arbre ou Wanadoo planqué sur un toit. Ils te regardent, ne te retourne pas ou tu seras perdu.


J'ai aussi Wanadoo comme 2nd FAI. Il a beaucoup de qualités aussi. Mais je m'en sers moins que Noos qui m'a toujours donné entière satisfaction.
Free je connais moins mais avec le nombre de mécontents qu'il y a... çà n'est pas un fournisseur que je recommanderais. Mais il y a aussi des gens contents.
Je suis content de Noos depuis 3 ans et demi. Et je pense que ce changement d'actionnaire ne peut que renforcer Noos en tant que FAI majeur en France. Et notamment avec ces nouvelles offres et d'autres bien entendu qui suivront dans l'année.

C'est quoi un eggdrop de la première génération. J'ai fait de l'anglais:  je suis capable de traduire l'optimisation de XP d'anglais en français pour VPC
mais certaines subtilités m'échappent. Qu'est ce qu'un eggdrop de la 1ère génération ????
Réponse please .


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Mars 2004)

à propos de débit, il me semblait qu'avec le câble, le débit était divisé entre ceux qui sont connectés, non ?

         si tu es tout seul dans ton pavillon de banlieue, t'as bien le débit maxi, mais si tu habites un immeuble où 10 autres abonnés sont connectés, le débit disponible est divisé par 10,  inconvénient (rédhibitoire) que l'ADSL n'a pas...

    un autre argument du câble était la télé, jusqu'à ces derniers temps; mais avec les offres Freebox (et bientôt les autres) , et le tél. en prime, tout ça tjs au même tarif de 29,99, cet avantage ne tient plus...

    bref, il n'y a plus de raison vraiment valable de préférer le câble à l'ADSL, aujourd'hui, au contraire...


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Mars 2004)

"La norme Docsis met en oeuvre divers protocoles éprouvés : Time Division Multiplex, pour la couche physique descendante ; IEEE 802.2 (Ethernet), pour la liaison de données ; IP, pour la couche réseau ; TCP ou UDP, pour le transport ; et TDMA, pour le flux numérique montant. La couche Media Access Control (MAC) différencie le régime des voies montantes (abonné vers tête de réseau) de celui des voies descendantes (tête de réseau vers abonné), ce qui, selon les promoteurs de la norme, donne au câblo-opérateur une plus grande souplesse en termes d'allocation de ressources et de niveaux de services offerts aux abonnés. C'est ce point qui semble avoir fait pencher la direction technique de Noos en faveur de Docsis, ou plutôt d'EuroDocsis, la version compatible avec les spécifications du DVB, qui a réussi à s'imposer face au standard européen concurrent, Davic. 
Cette évolution offre plusieurs avantages comme des niveaux de qualité de service et de débits constants garantis qui permettent de moduler le débit disponible pour chaque abonné en fonction des services qu'il désire. Les clients de Noos auront bientôt un petit aperçu de ces possibilités puisqu'ils pourront passer d'une classe de service Nossnet à une autre sans changer de modem." 

Noos est passé à la norme Docsis. Et propose des modems Docsis. Et c'est grâce à ces modems que Noos passe à 2560 kbit/s.
J'habite une résidence de 100 appartements et nous sommes plusieurs pour la TV et le net par l'entremise de Noos.
J'ai toujours le même débit et pour 512 kbit/s, je suis toujours près de 60 ko/s.
Notre ami Le Gognol avec le même 512 a lui 64 ko/s.
Il y a constance du débit chez Noos tout le temps.

L'adsl a bien des désavantages aussi et notamment quand l'usager est loin du Multiplexer. A partir de 3,5 km le débit chute d'une façon importante.
Ce qui n'existe pas avec le cable.

Le cable est évolutif. On peut aller jusqu'à 10 Mbit/s pour le net seulement. Ce débit n'est pas encore permis avec l'ADSL.
Et avec toutes les chaînes de télé que l'on veut jusqu'à 150 chaînes, le cinéma, les chaines à la carte...., les options pour le net offertes pendant 2 mois.

La qualité est là que ce soit pour le débit du net et pour les images de la TV.
Il n'y a pas que le prix, il y a le service. Et celà n'est jamais en panne.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Notre ami Le Gognol



Hé oh bas les pattes hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











'+


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Notre ami Le Gognol avec le même 512 a lui 64 ko/s.
> Il y a constance du débit chez Noos tout le temps.
> 
> L'adsl a bien des désavantages aussi et notamment quand l'usager est loin du Multiplexer. A partir de 3,5 km le débit chute d'une façon importante.
> ...



La constance du débit est dans tes rêves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va sur Luccas.org, et lis un peu. Moi-même, en deux ans et demi d'abonnement, ai eu à souffrir plusieurs ralentissements inaceptables. Les pages se chargeaient aussi rapidement qu'avec un 14 bauds, et il fallait parfois laisser passer la nuit pour retrouver un débit normal. Quand ce n'étaient pas les petites lumières du modem (Surfboard, nouvelle version - je précise) qui partaient en vrille et ne se stabilisaient plus. Là aussi, il me fallait attendre plusieurs heures. Par ailleurs, je peux aussi parler des emails. Combien de fois (encore hier), Mail n'arrive pas à relever mes trois adresses Noos, alors que toutes les autres vont bien. Et je n'ai guère envie alors de passer par le webmail, dont la lenteur est exaspérente. Pourtant, je suis à Paris, dans un immeuble câblé depuis longtemps.
Peut-être que les débits de l'ADSL chutent avec la distance, mais l'ADSL va bientôt couvrir 90% du territoire, avec une bonne capillarité du réseau, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Noos, petit FAI présent dans quelques villes. Ce n'est pas l'investissement de Liberty Media qui changera les choses (sauf dans tes rêves, là encore).
Quant aux promesses, elles sont bien belles. Noos est réduit à en faire pour ne pas couler. Tes 10Mbits, on les attend et tes arguments ne tiennent pas. C'est maintenant que se joue la bataille du haut débit. Pour l'instant l'ADSL dégroupé (présent sur plus de régions que Noos, dois-je le rappeler), remporte le combat haut la main. D'où les résiliations.
Quant à la télévision, la télévision par ADSL va faire très mal à Noos. Longtemps, il a bénéficié d'une position de quasi-monopole dans les grandes villes, le satellite étant plutôt une offre rurale (je crois que 75% des abonnés de TPS sont en province). Là, le but de la tv par ADSL est de déloger le câble des villes aussi efficacement que pour l'Internet. Et vu les sociétés qui s'y engagent (Canal+, LDCom, France Télécom, TF1/TPS), il y a de grandes chances que cela fasse très mal. D'ailleurs, si FTel se désengage aussi pleinement de la télé par câble (alors qu'il en était un des principaux acteurs, même dans le capital de Noos), au profit de l'ADSL, c'est bien qu'il juge cette technologie exsangue. Et pour l'avoir testé, la qualité de TPSL est excellente.
Non, autant je veux bien que l'on se contente de Noos, discrètement, dans son coin. Autant le prosélytisme pour ce petit FAI est exaspérant.
Et s'il-te-plaît, si tu dois me répondre, ne me sors pas des liens de 01 ou de ZDNet, ni un quelconque argument - qui manifestement n'a convaincu personne - déjà sorti plus haut. Je crois même qu'après mon message d'une qualité remarquable, tu ne pourras rien répondre sans te compromettre gravement


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Tiens, tout cela me donne envie de me fendre d'une petite chronique sur Noos


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (29 Mars 2004)

Il te répondra quand meme - il est fou.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Juste te dire qu'avec les nouvelles offres de Noos, pour 39,90  tu as le net à 2560 kbit/s et le forfait télé Magic (choix de 100 chaines).
> Mais il y a Noos Découverte pour la TV (choix de 50 chaînes) qui est moins cher de 10 .
> 
> Tu sais ce sont des offres intéressantes pour celui qui a besoin de débit, d'un bon ping et de chaines de télé.
> ...



Jean-Miche, ce que tu dis est completement faux, toi qui est un adepte du copier-coller tu devrais relire plus attentivement les CGV de NOOS.

Si on reprend ton exemple pour l'abonnement au Net à 2560 kbit/s et le forfait télé Magic (choix de 100 chaines) pour 39,90 , ce n'est pas du tout le prix final. C'est le prix du l'abonnement à ce débit au Net *en plus de l'abonnement à la TV numérique.* 
Ce n'est en aucun cas le prix global du Net + TV, auquel il faut également rajouter des frais mensuel d'acces au réseau, la location mensuel du décodeur TV numérique (8/mois), des frais d'activation la première fois (40 et il ne sont pas offerts !) et un joli dépot de garantie (encaissé) de 75 par décodeur.

Bref, on est assez loin des 40/mois pour avoir le Net à 2560 kbit/s et le forfait télé Magic que tu annonces... Apparement tu sais lire les pubs mais pas entre les lignes. Un peu comme si tu buvais de l'eau pour maigrir et mangeait un Kinder-Bueno à 10h00 pour t'ouvrir l'appetit avant le déjeuner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un exemple concret  :
Si tu prends l'abonnement Net à 2560 Kbit/s et le forfait télé Noosmagic :
Net = 50/mois
NoosMagic = 21/mois
Remise de 10/mois
Ce qui nous fait le tout pour 60/mois auquel il faut rajouter la location obligatoire du décodeur numerique : 8/mois ainsi que les frais d'acces au réseau mensuel.
Nous voilà donc avec un total d'un minimum de *68/mois !!!!*
Sans parler de la 1ère facture du nouvel abonné qui, en guise de bienvenue, devra rajouter 115 pour les frais d'activation et le dépot de garantie du décodeur, soit *183 le premier mois !*

Je ne parle même pas des 12 mois d'engagement et des frais de résiliation...

Ils sont où tes 40 Jean Miche ? mmmm ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> La constance du débit est dans tes rêves


J'ai un débit constant tout le temps (depuis 3 ans et demi) et notre ami Le Gognol aussi.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quand ce n'étaient pas les petites lumières du modem (Surfboard, nouvelle version - je précise) qui partaient en vrille et ne se stabilisaient plus. Là aussi, il me fallait attendre plusieurs heures.


J'ai un modem DCLP Motorola Ethernet qui m'a été fourni par Noos et que j'ai acheté.Il ne me permet que d'aller jusqu'à 512 kbit/s ce qui me suffit amplement. Il a toujours très bien marché.
Ton fameux modem Surfboard est il un DLCP ou un Docsis, la nouvelle norme qui permet d'aller jusqu'à 2560 kbit/s ? (voir mon message du 23/03/2004 21:25) A-t-il été fourni par Noos ou as tu acheté un modem d'occasion ? Dans ton cas, si le modem fourni par Noos ne marchait pas, il fallait demander la substitution avec un autre. Le problème aurait été résolu. Puisque c'est arrivé à ma fille avec un modem Docsis.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je peux aussi parler des emails. Combien de fois (encore hier), Mail n'arrive pas à relever mes trois adresses Noos


J'ai 2 boites aux lettres Noos avec IE et elles marchent parfaitement. Il y a une hotline en cas de pb spécifique autant l'utiliser.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ce qui n'est pas le cas de Noos, petit FAI présent dans quelques villes.


Çà n'est pas au fin fond de la Creuse qu'on aura un immeuble ou une maison cablée, mais dans les grandes villes. Noos peut développer son net 
avec son nouvel actionnaire.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tes 10Mbits


Juste pour le net. Techniquement, c'est possible. 




			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la télévision, la télévision par ADSL va faire très mal à Noos.


C'est une offre plus pour les secteurs géographiques où Noos n'est pas présent. Si il y a des résiliations là où Noos est présent, les gens reviendront vite avec le choix des chaines TV et le débit régulier du cable.
Ce qui est loin d'être le cas pour l'ADSL (distance avec le multiplexer)



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois même qu'après mon message d'une qualité remarquable


Çà va les chevilles....
Tu es partie prenante active dans Lucas je crois.
Moi pas, et je suis content de Noos.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mars 2004)

Moi j'ai pas de chance, je suis dans le seul quartier de Strasbourg qui ne soit pas encore dégroupé....


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> des frais d'activation la première fois (40 et il ne sont pas offerts !)



Et ajouter 40  de frais de désactivation le jour où l'on veut... partir.

'+


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un modem DCLP Motorola Ethernet qui m'a été fourni par Noos et que j'ai acheté.Il ne me permet que d'aller jusqu'à 512 kbit/s ce qui me suffit amplement. Il a toujours très bien marché.
> Ton fameux modem Surfboard est il un DLCP ou un Docsis, la nouvelle norme qui permet d'aller jusqu'à 2560 kbit/s ? (voir mon message du 23/03/2004 21:25) A-t-il été fourni par Noos ou as tu acheté un modem d'occasion ? Dans ton cas, si le modem fourni par Noos ne marchait pas, il fallait demander la substitution avec un autre. Le problème aurait été résolu. Puisque c'est arrivé à ma fille avec un modem Docsis.



J'avais un modem Docsis, la fameuse nouvelle norme, fourni et installé par un technicien Noos. Le problème ne venait pas du modem, mais du réseau Noos. Le modem ne se décide pas à marcher tout seul, puis à ne plus marcher, puis à se mettre à remarcher par une intervention divine. Un mauvais réseau, si.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> C'est une offre plus pour les secteurs géographiques où Noos n'est pas présent. Si il y a des résiliations là où Noos est présent, les gens reviendront vite avec le choix des chaines TV et le débit régulier du cable.
> Ce qui est loin d'être le cas pour l'ADSL (distance avec le multiplexer)


France Télécom et TPS ont annoncé aujourd'hui le lancement de la télévision par ADSL sur Paris, zone où Noos est le plus présent en France. Aujourd'hui, j'ai vu des affiches pour s'abonner à MaLigneTV dans l'agence FT en bas de chez moi.  (ici) 

Tout le monde peut constater que tu n'as répondu à aucun argument. Tu as dit que cela marchait chez toi, que tu en étais content. Bien.
Seulement, l'ADSL marche plus vite en ce moment, avec plus de services, et pour moins cher. Voir le message de MarcMame pour le 2560kb+Télé à 68 euros par mois.

Et bien sûr, je ne suis pas de Luccas. Ce serait trop facile. J'ai juste été utilisateur de Noos et en ai tiré beaucoup d'enseignements (voir plus haut).


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Mars 2004)

Le technicien Noos était-il de Lucas aussi ?
Si le modem marchait alors pas de problème car le réseau a toujours marché.

J'ai répondu point par point à ton message.
Je répondrai à celui de MarcMame un peu plus tard.

Bon vent à la Télé de TPS par l'ADSL.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un débit constant tout le temps (depuis 3 ans et demi) et notre ami Le Gognol aussi.



Je n'ai jamais dit avoir un débit constant. Je dis juste qu'en temps normal j'atteins bien les 64 kbps. D'ailleurs aujourd'hui c'est bien pourri. Et je ne suis pas ton ami !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Le technicien Noos était-il de Lucas aussi ?



Ohlalalalala...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Le technicien Noos était-il de Lucas aussi ?
> Si le modem marchait alors pas de problème car le réseau a toujours marché.
> 
> J'ai répondu point par point à ton message.
> ...



Tu vis dans le même immeuble que moi pour savoir que le réseau à toujours marché chez moi ? Comment, avec une once d'intelligence, peut-on formuler de pareilles réponses ? Tout en voyant les listes de problèmes sur Luccas qui prouvent que mes problèmes ne sont pas isolées..
Par ailleurs, j'insiste, tu n'as répondu à aucun de mes arguments, sinon à coté de la plaque, finissant de te décrédibiliser, et décrédibilisant Noos qui n'en n'a pas besoin en ce moment (on ne tire pas sur une ambulance).


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu vis dans le même immeuble que moi pour savoir que le réseau à toujours marché chez moi ?


Donc le pb vient de ton immeuble et pas du réseau de Noos. C'est toi qui me donne les réponses.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (on ne tire pas sur une ambulance).


Noos a bien des atouts en main.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Donc le pb vient de ton immeuble et pas du réseau de Noos.



Donc va falloir raser ton immeuble Benjamin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## KoMoDoo (29 Mars 2004)

L'avantage d'un réseau en dérangement, c'est que ça se répare. Si ça pouvait être aussi simple pour les hommes...


----------



## Zède (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> > (on ne tire pas sur une ambulance).
> 
> 
> Noos a bien des atouts en main.



-"dites lui que j'ai plus de genoux"
-"il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport !"


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Mars 2004)

Tu as raison, je me suis trompé en effet.

Pour 2560 kbit/s, le prix du net est 49,90                         
auquel on rajoute pour la TV :
- découverte (50 chaînes):             11,00      
soit au total                                      60, 90        
- ou  Magic (100 chaînes):              21,00      
soit au total                                     70, 90       

Réduction 10  si net et tv              50,90     et 60,90 

Il y a effectivement la location du modem TV de 8 . Et les autres frais (sur ma facture) que tu appelles frais d'accés au réseau 7,20  . Soit 15, 20 
en plus par mois. 
Ce qui donne au total soit 66, 10   ou  76,10   par mois.

L'installation à domicile est offerte, mais il y a l'activation du service 40  une fois pour toute, comme les 75   (dépot de garantie du décodeur) une fois pour toute aussi. 
Ce sont des procédures habituelles. Celà semble cher au premier abord mais l'installation une fois faite par un technicien Noos marche du premier coup (et est installée définitivement) et sans être soi-même comme avec l'ADSL  obligé de la faire. 

Tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin des 2560 kbit/s, il y a aussi 1280 kbit/s(10  en moins), 640 kbit/s(20  en moins) ou 160 kbit/s (30  en moins).


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2004)

tu gonfle


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Donc le pb vient de ton immeuble et pas du réseau de Noos. C'est toi qui me donne les réponses.
> .



Oui, c'est mon immeuble qui a décidé de faire planter le réseau Noos tout seul comme un grand. Non mais, es-tu sérieux ? Relis-tu ce que tu écris ? La litanie des plaintes sur Noos montre bien que c'est un problème de réseau, bien plus général. Ou alors ils ne sont pas capable de cabler directement bon nombre d'immeubles, ce qui, pour un opérateur de câble, est étonnant.


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> -"dites lui que j'ai plus de genoux"
> -"il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport !"



C'est tout à fait cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reste que pour l'instant, cela m'amuse.


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (30 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche:

1) Non, tu n'as pas répondu au mail de Benjamin point par point.

2) Il faut vraiment être débile pour dire qu'un immeuble est la cause du problème. Y'a pas des immeubles pro et contre FAI. C'est pas leur faute. Ils sont innocents, je t'assure.


----------



## Zède (30 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Hero] Y'a pas des immeubles pro et contre FAI. C'est pas leur faute. Ils sont innocents, je t'assure.



"On m'aurait menti ????????" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça, c'est du thread constructif !


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (30 Mars 2004)

D'un autre côté, depuis le début ce post est inutile...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il y a effectivement la location du modem TV de 8 . Et les autres frais (sur ma facture) que tu appelles frais d'accés au réseau 7,20  . Soit 15, 20 
> en plus par mois.
> Ce qui donne au total soit 66, 10   ou  76,10   par mois.
> 
> ...


Ce sont des procédures habituelles....chez NOOS.

Pour info, l'abonnement ADSL chez Free (tu vas encore dire que je fais de la pub mais je ne fais que parler que de ce que je connais) coute 29,90/mois par mois et pas un centime de plus. 
- Il fournisse un décodeur/modem/telephone sans aucun frais ni location mensuel ni dépot de garanti. 
- Il n'y a pas de frais d'acces au réseau
- Il n'y a pas de frais d'activation

Il n'y a que des frais de désactivation et encore, ces derniers se réduisent de 3 tous les mois, ce qui veux dire qu'au bout de moins de 2 ans et demi, il n'y a plus de frais de sortie. Je suis resté près de 6 ans chez noos et il a fallu que je raque en partant.

Non seulement tu as l'internet sans aucun bridage de débit (lorsque la distance le permet) mais en plus tu as l'équivalent du forfait TV NOOS découverte sans aucun supplément de prix ni location d'un décodeur spécifique. Certes, on est encore très loin de l'offre TV de NOOS mais en même temps, ce n'est pas vraiment le propos.
De plus, tu as une ligne téléphonique entièrement gratuite vers les téléphones fixes, sans abonnement.

Je te rappele que depuis le début de l'année, toutes les lignes élligibles à Free, disposent désormais de 1024Kbs au minimum et du téléphone, lignes dégroupées ou non.

Il faut effectivement faire les branchement soit même mais contrairement à NOOS, il n'y a pas de cable à installer (verifier s'il est existant) dans l'appartement, ni filtre dans la cage d'escalier ce qui oblige le déplacement d'un tech de NOOS. 
Le branchement d'un modem ADSL se résume à 3 cables :
1/ Cable secteur (pas trop dur ?)
2/ Prise téléphone avec filtre intégré.
3/ Cable ethernet à relier à l'ordi.

Le tout prend 3 minutes montre en main, 1 minute par cable. Je ne connais personne d'assez infirme pour ne pas le faire seul.





> Tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin des 2560 kbit/s, il y a aussi 1280 kbit/s(10  en moins), 640 kbit/s(20  en moins) ou 160 kbit/s (30  en moins).


En effet, mais quand on peut avoir plus pour le même prix, voir moins cher, on ne va pas s'en priver non ?

*Même l'abo 160Kbs + TV decouverte revient plus cher que Free : 36,10/mois.* Et il reste toujours le problème du modem cable à soit prendre en location, soit acheter et dans ce dernier cas, impossible à revendre. En ce qui me concerne, y'a pas photo du tout !

Non seulement NOOS ne propose pas l'acces internet le plus rapide de France mais pas le moins cher non plus.


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

Et puis de toutes façons, mieux ou moins bien, en ce qui me concerne je m'en contre fout. Noos est malhonnète (erreurs de facturation, baisse des tarifs pour les nouveaux clients uniquement, changement de contrats unilatéralement, tentative de facturer des frais de résiliation alors que ceux-ci ne sont pas mentionnés au contrat...), et il est hors de question qu'il reçoivent le moindre centime de ma part dorénavant.

A tous ceux qui lisent ce thread, sachez simplement que, même si Noos peut parfois tomber en marche, il faut s'attendre à plein de galères avec eux. Et vu le coté récurrent de certianes d'entre elles, je ne pense pas que ce ne puisse être que le fruit du hasard. Il y a manifestement chez eux un désir réel d'entuber les clients.

Quand au arguments sur le changement d'actionnariat et compagnie, Noos nous resert cette soupe tous les 2 ans, sans que cela n'ai quelque influence que ce soit.

Jean-Miche, explique à Noos que quand on se comporte comme des voleurs, il ne faut pas être surpris d'être descendu par les utilisateurs. Si ils daignaient avoir un comportement normal avec leur clients (tu sais, ceux qui les font manger...), ils feraient peut-être des économies sur les frais de communication et pourraient investir plus massivement dans la technique.


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

Ah, j'oubliais :
Noos a bénéficié d'un quasi monopole sur le haut débit pendant quelques années. Ceci leur a permis de se comporter comme des sagouins.
Maintenant qu'ils n'ont plus le choix, ils veuillent nous faire croire qu'ils regrettent et qu'ils ne le referont plus ? A d'autres !!!
Quand on est payé ce que doit être payé leur management, on assume ses actes. Noos est mort, et ils l'ont bien cherché !

Et puis juste un petit truc encore :
Par curiosité, comparez le prix facturé chez Noos avec un bouquet Canalsatellite equivalent par exemple. Vous verrez que là encorer, ils s'en mettent plein les poches, profitant du fait que l'installation d'une parabole en ville n'est pas simple.

La seule chose qui leur fait baisser leurs tarifs (net ou TV) et prétendre qu'ils vont mettre le client au centre de leurs préoccupation (ce qui est quand même la moindre des choses, il leur aura fallut combien de temps pour s'en rendre compte ???), c'est la concurrence de l'ADSL et rien d'autre.

Les dirigeants de Noos sont des nazes


----------



## Bilbo (30 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Reste que pour l'instant, cela m'amuse.


Je te trouve bien civil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part ma religion n'est toujours pas faite. Jean-Miche distille t'il ses messages à la gloire de Noos parce que c'est son job ou est-il tout simplement en croisade parce qu'il considère que Noos est victime d'une campagne de désinformation ? Dans les deux cas, lui répondre ne peut être que vain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2004)

Phuture a dit:
			
		

> Et puis de toutes façons, mieux ou moins bien, en ce qui me concerne je m'en contre fout. Noos est malhonnète (erreurs de facturation, baisse des tarifs pour les nouveaux clients uniquement, changement de contrats unilatéralement, tentative de facturer des frais de résiliation alors que ceux-ci ne sont pas mentionnés au contrat...), et il est hors de question qu'il reçoivent le moindre centime de ma part dorénavant.


Malheureusement, et sans minimiser la pauvreté du service client de NOOS auquel je me suis longtemps frotté, j'ai le sentiment que dans une certaine mesure, quelque soit le FAI, ils se valent presque tous dans la nullité dès qu'un problème majeur se présente, que ce soit free ou noos, c 'est kif kif. C'est triste et payant mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Noos est victime d'une campagne de désinformation ?
> 
> À+



Ben comme ça, ça compense la désinformation qu'ils font à longueur d'affiches dans le métro !!!


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, et sans minimiser la pauvreté du service client de NOOS auquel je me suis longtemps frotté, j'ai le sentiment que dans une certaine mesure, quelque soit le FAI, ils se valent presque tous dans la nullité dès qu'un problème majeur se présente, que ce soit free ou noos, c 'est kif kif. C'est triste et payant mais c'est comme ça.



C'est sans doute vrai.
Cependant, le service client n'est pas le seul problème. Comme je l'écrivait plus haut, il y a manifestement chez Noos une politique d'entreprise qui fait que le client n'est absolument pas respecté, et qu'on essaie systématiquement de l'arnaquer. A ce titre, l'exemple des frais de déconnexions est éloquent. Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de personnes qui se désabonnent et qui ont été victimes de tentatives de Noos de facturer ces frais alors qu'ils ne sont pas mentionnés dans le contrat. Dans mon métier, on a une formule pour ça : SCPCP (si ca passe, ca passe).
Ceci ne peut être fait que délibérement de leur part. Et lorsque l'on conteste, on vous demande de faxer votre contrat pour prouver que ces frais ne sont pas dûs !!! Ils n'en n'ont pas une copie eux de ce contrat ????


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2004)

Les fameux prix pas cher pour Noos: c'est valable les premiers mois (les 3 premiers), ensuite ça monte.
Extrait de ma dernière facture (TV-512):
[Ne me demandez pas quand je vais arrêter chez eux, c'est juste une question de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En fait TV + Net sur une année, ça fait une moyenne de 46/mois (sans les 230 de caution de matos que je devrais récupérer à la fin)...]
_________________________________________________________
FACTURE N° xxxxxxxxxxxx DU 01 mars 2004:

VOTRE FACTURE
Noosnet individuel - modem n° xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Noostv numérique individuel - carte n° xxxxxxxxxxxx
 
Montant total de la facture n° 00000000
56,00
Le montant de 56,00 Euros sera prélevé sur le compte bancaire mentionné ci-dessous  à partir du 09 mars 2004.


----------



## _m_apman (30 Mars 2004)

J'aurais bien témoingner ici à charge contre N**s mais je ne voudrais pas relancer le débat et surtout avoir à subir la lecture d'une réponse "point par point" de qui vous savez...
Le fait est que dès que Free retransmet les chaines auxquelles je suis abonnée sur N**s, je résilié mon abonnement, je ramène mon déco et je paie mes 40 euros (un comble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Donc le pb vient de ton immeuble et pas du réseau de Noos.


Noos, comme tous les réseaux cablés et téléphonique est responsable de la totalité des cables qu'ils posent, de la tête de réseau jusqu'à chez l'abonné et ce dernier se fait rarement poser une prise sur le trottoir.. Les équipements des immeubles appartiennent, sont posés (et parfois entretenu) par NOOS.

Le problème le plus fréquent dans les immeubles cablés par NOOS est le suivant : 

Véridique, je l'ai vécu.

Noos installe des amplificateurs dans chaque immeuble d'où partent chaque cable en étoile pour deservir les appartements. 
Pour des raisons de cout, Noos a installé des amplificateurs prévus pour supporter la charge d'environ la moitié du nombre d'appartements d'un immeuble donné. C'est à dire que pour un immeuble comportant 20 appartements, ils installeront un amplificateur prévu pour 10 connections maximum.
Pourquoi ?  :
1/ parce qu'un amplificateur pour 20 prises coute plus cher qu'un ampli pour 10
2/ Parce qu'ils sont parti du principe que tous les appartements d'un même immeuble ne seront pas tous cablés et que ce n'était donc pas necessaire.

Le problème, c'est que dès qu'on installe une onzième prise (celle de trop), l'amplificateur commence à se mettre à genoux et ne peux plus fournir un niveau satifaisant à tous les abonnés de cet immeuble et les problèmes commencent à apparaitre : débit internet réduit, perte de synchro, parasite sur la TV et clic numériques, etc...
NOOS ne fera rien si un seul abonné se plaint, il faudra qu'une majorité des abonnés de l'immeuble appellent pour qu'ils se déplacent, constate le problème d'abord chez chaque abonné et ensuite seulement au niveau de l'immeuble (ce ne sont pas les mêmes équipes d'intervention), commande un nouvel ampli plus puissant car ils n'ont pas ce genre d'engin en stock et finalement viennent le remplacer. Inutile de vous dire que vous ne serez jamais tenu au courant, ni de la date d'intervention, ni de son remplacement effectif.
Si le problème vous arrive un beau jour, comptez une vingtaine de coup de fil et entre 1 et 2 mois avant que le problème ne soit résolu.
Et je ne vous parle même pas des gens qui font des branchements pirates en sauvage sur les boitiers, ne faisant qu'aggraver le problème.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2004)

Phuture a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de personnes qui se désabonnent et qui ont été victimes de tentatives de Noos de facturer ces frais alors qu'ils ne sont pas mentionnés dans le contrat. Dans mon métier, on a une formule pour ça : SCPCP (si ca passe, ca passe).
> Ceci ne peut être fait que délibérement de leur part. Et lorsque l'on conteste, on vous demande de faxer votre contrat pour prouver que ces frais ne sont pas dûs !!! Ils n'en n'ont pas une copie eux de ce contrat ????


C'est exactement ce que j'ai vécu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Confirmation au téléphone que je ne devais pas payer de frais de résilition :
- Non, non monsieur, il est bien entendu que vous n'avez aucun frais de résiliation à payer.

A la fin du mois : crac ! 40 de frais de résiliation prélevé sur mon compte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Re-coup de fil :
- Ha ben vous êtes sur ? qui vous a dit ça ? Il y a toujours de frais de résiliation chez nous(se)

Il a fallu effectivement une lettre recommandé à la direction service client avec fax et multiple photocopies du contrat d'origine pour se faire rembourser péniblement ces 40.... 3 mois plus tard.

_Il y a quelque chose de magique entre Noos !_


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai vécu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, sauf que j'ai refusé de leur fournir copie de mon contrat dont ils sont censés avoir un exemplaire. C'est donc bien que c'est systématique et délibéré de leur part.

Au moins, la hotline de Free, même si elle est incompétente, n'est pas menteuse ou voleuse (enfin pas à ma connaissance en tout cas...).


----------



## Bilbo (30 Mars 2004)

Phuture a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, la hotline de Free, même si elle est incompétente, n'est pas menteuse ou voleuse (enfin pas à ma connaissance en tout cas...).


Tu les a eu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## Phuture (30 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu les a eu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, une fois....
Bon, OK, je n'ai pas eu de réponse à ma question.

Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'ils sont nuls (comme les autres), mais il ne me semble pas être arnaqueurs (selon ce que j'en sais, c'est à dire pas beaucoup à titre personnel, et ce que je lis à droite ou à gauche).


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2004)

dites les enfants 
on pourrait pas clore ce post
et en commencer un autre ailleurs
sur le sav free, ou alors sur les immeubles
ou je sais pas moi, ce que vous voulez
comme ca
le titre ronflant de jean machin descendra
et ses messages racoleurs disparaitront ?
merci


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (30 Mars 2004)

Ca y est je crois qu'on s'est debarrassé de Jean-Miche.

VICTORY !!!

Félicitations, c'était un fantastique travail d'équipe.


----------



## KoMoDoo (30 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Hero] Ca y est je crois qu'on s'est debarrassé de Jean-Miche.
> 
> VICTORY !!!
> 
> Félicitations, c'était un fantastique travail d'équipe.


----------



## Bilbo (30 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dites les enfants
> on pourrait pas clore ce post
> et en commencer un autre ailleurs
> sur le sav free, ou alors sur les immeubles
> ...





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes pas obligé de lire non plus, vous pouvez même décider d'ignorer Jean-Miche.


----------



## Balooners (30 Mars 2004)

Chapeaux bas à tous, vous avez réussi.

Je me demandé quand est ce que cette poilade allée terminer.


Oh le pauvre, j'ai vraiment pitié pour lui. Bon allé je vais étre gentils, je suis chez NC numéricâble et tout fonctionne super, j'ai même des débit supérieurs que ceux annoncés je un contrat 1024 et je suis souvent a 1500 ou même plus.

@+ Jean MichMiche the bot

* Voilà, c'est fini ; nous avons fait le tour de la question et fermons. Benjamin *


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Septembre 2004)

Décollage immédiat

Cher Monsieur,

Vous faîtes partie de nos plus fidèles clients, nous sommes donc heureux de vous faire profiter en priorité des améliorations apportées à notre réseau. Dés aujourd'hui, le travail constant fourni par nos équipes va récompenser  *votre confiance* 
Préparez-vous à surfer 2 fois plus vite

*+ de débit au même prix Votre débit passe de 512 K à 1024 K * 

Nous espérons que cette amélioration, *gratuite * et ne nécessitant  *aucune formalité* ou réengagement de votre part, vous permettra de mieux profiter de nos services.

Alors bon surf et surtout, profitez-en bien !

Courrier de Noos à mon intention. J'ai aussi 20 chaînes TV avec Noos. Et elles sont toutes de qualité irréprochable.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2004)

Noos a écrit a dit:
			
		

> Décollage immédiat
> 
> Cher Monsieur,
> 
> ...



Mais bon sinon c'est bien, tant mieux pour toi


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2004)

tiens ça faisait longtemps que l'on avait pas eu un fil sur noos :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça faisait longtemps que l'on avait pas eu un fil sur noos :love:



Jean-Miche = Noos + VPC... une équation a 2 inconnues....


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2004)

en plus c'est formidable noos fait comme free mais plus tard et moins bien :love: (aïe la j'aurais pas du, mais bon j'ai essayé parole de scout :rateau: )


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Décollage immédiat...
> .


  mouais, bof, ça s'envole pas très haut...  


  avec Free, je suis passé du 2 au 4 Mb *gratuitement, sans formalité* ni *réengagement de ma part* 

 lalalèèèè-re


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Septembre 2004)

Une reconstitution de l'exploit des frères Wright ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

A combien s'élève la comission ? :style:


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Septembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> mouais, bof, ça s'envole pas très haut...
> avec Free, je suis passé du 2 au 4 Mb *gratuitement, sans formalité* ni *réengagement de ma part*



Mon débit de 1024 Kbits me suffit. Ceux qui veulent plus de débit peuvent avoir des débits supérieurs chez Noos. Techniquement, le câble peut faire du 10 Mbits.
A ceux qui sont intéressés par le net et la TV dans des conditions optimales de réception y compris la une et la 6, voilà le lien du site de Noos:


Site internet de Noos 

La TV haute définition sera bientôt disponible chez les cablo-opérateurs. La qualité est déjà là pourtant. 

Y en a qui pensent qu'à l'argent. Pas moi. Je suis content et je le dis. C'est tout.


----------



## cygwin (13 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> ...
> A ceux qui sont intéressés par le net et la TV dans des conditions optimales de réception y compris la une et la 6, voilà le lien du site de Noos:
> ...


Pourquoi souligner la une et la 6 :affraid:


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2004)

Moi ca fait 6 ans que je suis chez Noos (d'abord cybercable) et je n'ai jamais eut aucun geste..ds 15 jours je déménage et ben je vais allé chez free


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi ça fait 4 ans que je me passe de télé pour mon plus grand bonheur, me contentant de ma carte ciné illimitée, de mon lecteur DVD, de mon vidéoprojecteur, de mon écran de 2m40 de large et surtout de ma chaîne hi-fi...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Septembre 2004)

Eh ben dis donc on se fait plaisir :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2004)

D'autres liens et info:

la TV haute définition 

le cable résiste à l'ADSL 

une interview d'un responsable de Noos (article d'il y a un an) 

un copier-coller d&#8217;une info 
30 Mbits/s en Belgique -
UPC, un fournisseur d'accès Internet par le câble, va passer à la norme EuroDOCSIS 2.0.
Une fois le réseau mis à jour et les modems fournis aux abonnés, ces derniers pourront avoir des débits allant jusqu'à 30 Mbits/s ! Aucun tarif n'est encore connu pour ces débits.

C'est le débit que nous devrions avoir à terme en France.


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Septembre 2004)

_Un jour mon prince viendra..._


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2004)

En fait, Jean-Miche est un grand disciple de Steve Jobs. Il balance une info dont tout le monde se fiche et qui aurait disparu aussi vite qu'elle a été écrite. Mais voilà, grâce à son génie marketing, il a su s'attirer les sarcasmes de certains tout en restant impassible de sorte que ses détracteurs s'énervent encore plus et remontent son thread :style:. Du coup son topic reste actif et lu .
Chapeau bas l'artiste ! 

À bon entendeur...


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2004)

Extrait de l&#8217;interview de Mr GUERREAU de Noos dont l'intégralité est plus haut:

Greensky : La technologie DSL en est à ses débuts et peut être améliorée de façon significative. Des sociétés comme France Télécom préparent actuellement sa succession. Face à cela, pensez-vous que la technologie du câble, vieillissante, a encore un avenir ?

Viellissante ? Franchement ? *Alors que le premier pays au monde, les USA, ne connaît qu'un mode de connexion à Internet : LE CABLE* . La technologie Docsis, que nous utilisons, bénéficie de toute la recherche et développement des grands cablos américains, qui servent plusieurs dizaines de millions d'Américains en haut débit... *Ainsi, les joueurs le reconnaîtront, notre technologie apporte le meilleur PING ... entre autres* 

Voilà le site La Grenouille qui permet d&#8217;avoir la palmarès des pings:

La Grenouille 

A vous de juger.


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2004)

http://www.grenouille.com/ c'est mieux


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://www.grenouille.com/ c'est mieux



naas arrete de faire remonter ce sujet!   

Oups!  :rose:


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2004)

pfff quand même c'est ballot tu veux descendre le sujet et hop il remonte, c'est ballot ça :love:


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca fait 6 ans que je suis chez Noos (d'abord cybercable) et je n'ai jamais eut aucun geste..ds 15 jours je déménage et ben je vais allé chez free



C'est dommage pour toi.
Voilà un copier-coller de la lettre de Noos de septembre:

"Depuis plus d&#8217;un an, nos équipes techniques se mobilisent pour améliorer notre réseau @.

Aujourd&#8217;hui, les sites Internet comparatifs de FAI (Fournisseurs d&#8217;Accès à Internet) affichent de très bons scores pour Noos.

Allez consulter www.grenouille.com, la météo du net où il fait beau sur Noos !

Les plus anciens de nos clients Noosnet sont bien entendu les plus grands bénéficiaires de ces améliorations, mais à terme, tous en profiteront.

Au 31 octobre, 95 % de nos clients Noosnet vont voir leur surf décoller !

Concrètement ?
Un débit en moyenne multiplié par 2
>SANS AUGMENTATION DE TARIF
>SANS REENGAGEMENT

Comment en profiter ?
C&#8217;EST AUTOMATIQUE, vous n&#8217;avez rien à faire. Un courrier vous attend&#8230; Surveillez vos boîtes aux lettres.

Nous espérons que cette amélioration GRATUITE vous permettra de profiter davantage de votre surf."


----------



## vincmyl (16 Septembre 2004)

Moi je vois rien venir....pas de lettre etc...et la seule fois ou j'avais un dépassement en upload, ils me l'ont fait payé....merci Noos...


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Septembre 2004)

En complèment de ces informations, un lien sur une discussion au sujet de Noos :

forum de MacGe sur Noos  

L'info importante maintenant est :
*Au 31 octobre, 95 % de nos clients Noosnet vont voir leur surf décoller !* 

*Concrètement ?*
*Un débit en moyenne multiplié par 2* 
SANS AUGMENTATION DE TARIF
SANS REENGAGEMENT

Etre fidèle à un fournisseur d'accès a ces avantages aussi. Encore faut il savoir être patient.


----------



## nicogala (18 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois rien venir....pas de lettre etc...et la seule fois ou j'avais un dépassement en upload, ils me l'ont fait payé....merci Noos...


Sans déconner ?  tu es limité et en plus tu paye des dépassements !!!? et l'abonement fait combien ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner ?  tu es limité et en plus tu paye des dépassements !!!? et l'abonement fait combien ?



Je suis en région parisienne tout est illimité.
Je donne à nouveau le lien du site de Noos :

http://www.noos.com/abonnes/index.php

En bas à gauche dans la page il y a Offres Noos. Il suffit de cliquer et de choisir Net seul ou Net et TV . Il y a les prix.


----------



## haigwepa (18 Septembre 2004)

Y a comme un petit air de déjà vu.

Hurk hurk hurk.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Septembre 2004)

Et du 8 Mbits avec un autre cablo opérateur. Voilà le lien :

Offre de NC Numéricable d'août 

Quel débit !


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Septembre 2004)

'

Y'a peut être une solution pour éviter que la discussion remonte, c'est de la fermer. La publicité est interdite sur ces forums, cette discussion en est clairement une.

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 'Y'a peut être une solution pour éviter que la discussion remonte, c'est de la fermer. La publicité est interdite sur ces forums, cette discussion en est clairement une.'+



Çà n'est pas de la publicitè, c'est juste de l'information.
Juste retour des choses. Dans les forums on ne parle qu'ADSL et de Free.

Les débits proposés par NC Numericable de 8 Mbit/s donc en France et les débits préparés de 30 Mbit/s en Belgique par le même groupe financier que Noos, devraient nous prévoir des débits du même ordre à terme.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Septembre 2004)

En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne, Noos c'est fini


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Çà n'est pas de la publicitè, c'est juste de l'information.
> Juste retour des choses. Dans les forums on ne parle qu'ADSL et de Free.



Drole de définition de ce qu'est l'information. Erronée, pour le moins. Enfin, disons que si tu étais patron de presse, il y aurait du souci à se faire sur ce que tu considères être l'objectivité.
Par exemple, un "juste retour des choses", ça n'est pas un motif d'information objective. C'est, en matière de presse, un droit de réponse, au mieux. Un publi-reportage, au pire.
Ou la manifestation d'une vraie entreprise de presse d'opinion. Mais la presse d'opinion au service des marques a depuis longtemps un nom et une définition juridique : on appelle ça le marketing. La publicité, si tu préfères.

A l'inverse, pour qu'il y ait droit de réponse, il faut non seulement que la personnalité morale ou physique soit incriminée, ce qui n'est pas le cas, mais également que le porteur du droit de réponse soit légitime. Sauf à ce qu'effectivement, tu sois actionnnaire de cette entreprise, et/ou qu'elle t'ait mandaté explicitement pour ce faire, tu ne peux t'arroger le droit d'être le titulaire d'un droit de réponse au nom de cette société.
En l'absence de telles considérations, ce que tu fais ici est de la publicité.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2004)

Cliquez ici


----------



## /la giraffe (20 Septembre 2004)

Jammais


----------



## Bilbo (20 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En l'absence de telles considérations, ce que tu fais ici est de la publicité.


Certes, mais en l'occurrence Jean-Miche n'est pas le seul. Voir ici ou là par exemple.

Les forums MacG sont très vivants et possèdent nombre de traditions. Certaines admirables, d'autres amusantes et d'autres encore très regrettables. Parmi ces dernières, il en est une qui consiste à tomber à bras raccourci sur Jean-Miche lorsqu'il parle de Noos. 

Pour que les nouveaux venus puissent suivre, je fusionne ce sujet avec son prédécesseur et puisqu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire, je le ferme également. 

À+

[Édition] Le dernier fil original commence au message #125. [/Édition]


----------

